# 9 month old lab hates halti



## cclpegs (Jul 16, 2011)

He jus walks backwards and therefore the halti does not work.... Is this just my dog? What else should I try? I've given him treats to actually get it on him. And tried treats to get him focussed but he's just focused on getting that thing off!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

You need to acclimatise him to it- you cant just stuff it on and expect him to like it.

Can take a ,long while. 
How to use Gentle Leader & Halti Head collars

Why are you using a halti on a 9 month old?


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

How did you introduce the halti to him? This is the method I used with my last dog and am in the process of using with my current dog.
Jean Donaldson gets conditioned emotional response while fitting Gentle Leader - YouTube


----------



## cclpegs (Jul 16, 2011)

It was suggested to me as he just pulls me everywhere and harnesses just don't work. I introduced it with lots of treats and have 'practised' with it a lot but as soon as you go to walk he walks backwards.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

There are lots of models not all suit all dogs.

Black Dog Head Halter

Agility Warehouse | Dog Agility Equipment and Supplies | Black Dog Head Halter

The Canny Collar

The Canny Collar - The Best Collar to Stop Dogs Pulling on the Lead - Home

The Dogalter

http://www.kumfi.com/index.php?page...n=com_virtuemart&Itemid=26&vmcchk=1&Itemid=26

The DogMatic

Dogmatic Headcollar

Gentle Controller

GenCon All-in-1

The Gentle Leader

The Gentle Leader at Canine Concepts

The Halti

http://www.companyofanimals.co.uk/halti.php

The K9 Bridle

K9Bridle - The Worlds First Dog Bridle, Head Harness, Head Collar

The Newtrix Easy Way

Angela Stockdale, Dog Aggression Specialist - About Angela: an aggressive dog is an unhappy dog

The SWAG headcollar

The SWAG Head Collar

http://www.apbc.org.uk/system/files...aring_your_dog_for_a_muzzle_or_headcollar.pdf

http://www.deesdogs.com/documents/walkingyourdogwithheadhalter.pdf


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

A headcollar will not necessarily stop pulling either. 2 of mine just carried on pulling with a halti on. It lessens the strength but I'm sure it can't be good for their neck to be constantly pulling against a headcollar. What training have you tried to stop the pulling?

Gotta admit, Spencer doesn't seem to be accepting the Halti. He's fine with it being put on and fastened but actually walking around with it on is another matter, even in the house.


----------



## cclpegs (Jul 16, 2011)

Homer will have it on. That's not a problem but then he will just walk backwards??! Even in the house/garden?! I tried that loose leash technique but he just takes it further and yanks me


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2012)

cclpegs said:


> It was suggested to me as he just pulls me everywhere and harnesses just don't work. I introduced it with lots of treats and have 'practised' with it a lot but as soon as you go to walk he walks backwards.


Which body harnesses did you try? Did any of them clip in the front of the dog?


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

cclpegs said:


> Homer will have it on. That's not a problem but then he will just walk backwards??! Even in the house/garden?! I tried that loose leash technique but he just takes it further and yanks me


Which loose leash technique? There are god only knows how many methods of teaching a dog to walk on a loose leash


----------



## Beverage (Mar 22, 2012)

I would try to get it off if you put it on me. Fighting a strong high energy working dog is difficult. I would look at other ways of stopping this behavior. Harnesses will make him stronger so don't go there... 

I would suggest using a normal lead and collar. Pull quite hard UPWARDS to stop him from pulling you along. You need to modify your whole walk to get this right...

From now on he goes nowhere if the lead is taught. He only moves if he walks nicely with a loose lead. If he is excited wait until he is calm before proceeding. This will take a long time but eventually he will get the message. Maybe speak to a local trainer who can help you get to grips with the walk. He never ever walks in front of you! Ever! To the side or behind is ok. When he gets the lead loose walk at a brisk pace. Don't let him sniff etc he can do that later when you get where you are going. This is easier to teach when a pup but not impossible. Have patience and you will get there.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2012)

Beverage said:


> I would try to get it off if you put it on me. Fighting a strong high energy working dog is difficult. I would look at other ways of stopping this behavior. *Harnesses will make him stronger *so don't go there...


 Yes if you put him in a weight pull harness and attach a dead weight to it. Otherwise no. Front clip harnesses are designed to prevent pulling, so unless you are actively teaching the dog to pull through the harness and pulling back, no, harnesses don't make the dog stronger.



Beverage said:


> I would suggest using a normal lead and collar. *Pull quite hard UPWARDS* to stop him from pulling you along. You need to modify your whole walk to get this right...


OP, please do not pull "quite hard" on your dog's neck in any direction. The neck is a delicate structure that houses vertebra, the trachea, the esophagus, the thyroid gland... Anyone who has seen a dog with wobblers, collapsed trachea, mega e, or thyroid disease can attest that potentially damaging these structures is no way to train a dog.



Beverage said:


> From now on he goes nowhere if the lead is taught. He only moves if he walks nicely with a loose lead. If he is excited wait until he is calm before proceeding. *This will take a long time *but eventually he will get the message.


Yet another reason to avoid forceful methods. Force free methods that allow the dog to think and choose get much faster results.



Beverage said:


> Maybe speak to a local trainer who can help you get to grips with the walk.


 This I agree with 



Beverage said:


> He never ever walks in front of you! Ever! To the side or behind is ok.


 This I don't  Mine walk wherever it suits us. Never had an issue from allowing a dog to *gasp* take the lead!


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

ouesi said:


> Yet another reason to avoid forceful methods. Force free methods that allow the dog to think and choose get much faster results.
> 
> This I don't  Mine walk wherever it suits us. Never had an issue from allowing a dog to *gasp* take the lead!


I would agree with both. I'm currently clicker training Spencer to walk on a loose leash. It's definitely still a work in progress but after just one session I saw a huge improvement. Now, just a few days in, he's able to walk right by my side on the way home from the fields and keep the leash loose about 90% of the time on the way to them.

I don't care whether my dog is in front, behind or off to the side a little as long as the leash is loose.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

cclpegs said:


> It was suggested to me as he just pulls me everywhere and harnesses just don't work. I introduced it with lots of treats and have 'practised' with it a lot but as soon as you go to walk he walks backwards.


Get some training to get him walking on the lead properly - harnesses don't solve the problem - and I am led to believe that they can cause joint damage when used on puppies.

I went on a one to one training course when we were planning to go from 2 to 3 Labs - it cost me £50 and was worth every single penny - now lead training is easy and we haven't looked back.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2012)

> I am led to believe that they can cause joint damage when used on puppies.


This has been addressed in another thread. I hope smokeybear doesn't mind me bringing that post here:



smokeybear said:


> Just a note, a harness does not affect ANY of a dog's joints, any more than a collar or a head halter does.
> 
> *In fact there is more and more research which appears to conclude that harnesses are the SAFEST piece of kit to use on puppies and growing dogs as inexpert handling and an untrained dog combined with a collar and/or a head halter can cause damage particularly to the cervical spine.*
> 
> ...


I added the emphasis.


----------



## cclpegs (Jul 16, 2011)

I tried a harness but it just didn't work but didnt clip at the front?? It was just a padded section at the front? 
He needs more exercise than he's getting. It's for sure a vicious cycle


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

cclpegs said:


> I tried a harness but it just didn't work but didnt clip at the front?? It was just a padded section at the front?
> He needs more exercise than he's getting. It's for sure a vicious cycle


The problem with the harnesses that clip at the back is that they tend to give the dog more pulling power. The non pull ones I've seen that clip there tend to tighten under the armpit which I don't like. Something like this The Mekuti Balance Dog Harness: stop your dog pulling on the lead. with the ring at the front means the dog shouldn't be able to put its full power into pulling. Of course training still needs to be done but sometimes we need that little bit of help managing the dog while we do the training.

And if he's not getting enough exercise that won't be helping. Spen, my Lab, was 9 months old when I took him on and was barely walked in his previous home. He spent the entire walk lunging to the end of his leash, backing up, lunging again. It was absolute hell. The lunging stopped with adequate exercise, the regular pulling on leash is taking more work though.


----------



## cclpegs (Jul 16, 2011)

Had a look. My harness doesn't clip?? It just fits on his body under his front
Legs?


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

You want a harness with the lead ring at the front like these
Premier Easy Walk Dog Harness - Sales - Web Exclusive - PetSmart


----------

